# Kurztrip Peene/Greifswalder Bodden



## Dxlfxn (3. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Boardies,
melde mich zurück von meinem Kurztrip. War zwei Tage (Die/Mi) mit meinem Jüngsten in Wolgast und hatte mich bei
Stefan Hackbart angemeldet.
In Erwartung von Superwetter und guten Fischen war ich also am Morgen an der Anlegestelle. Das erste freundliche Gespräch und wir hatten ein Problem: Hacki hatte-vielleicht auch aufgrund meiner nicht ganz deutlichen Ansage-für mich den ersten Tag auf der Peene und nur den zweiten auf dem Bodden vorgesehen. Naja - Peene in der Zeit hatte ich keine
Lust. Wir verbrachten den Tag dann mit einem Bekannten auf seiner 33 Fuß Bayliner. Das Wetter - der Bodden  und alles schön auf der Flybridge - einfach toll. Wir fanden zwar
keine Hechte, fingen aber dann noch einen kleinen Eimer voll
Portionsbarsch. Totzdem danke an Hermann, unseren Hotelier!
Am zweiten Tag, nach einer etwas verspäteten Abfahrt, wir wollten gern um 06.30 mit Krischi dem Guide los, gings raus
auf den vernebelten Bodden. Krischi wußte genau, wo er hinwollte. Seine Stelle hatten wir dann zunächst ganz allein
Ein leichter Windhauch kräuselte gerade noch so die Wasser-
Oberfläche. Wir konnten dann bis zum Mittag einige sehr gute
(für uns!) Fische landen. Alles biß auf 40g Effzett in silberfarbe. Hier dann unsere Fangliste:
Hecht: Ca. 80cm - released, 93,93,94 cm
Barsch: 38,38,39,40,44,46 cm
Ein richtig toller Vadder und Sohn Tach! Dann wurde das Wetter so gut, das nichts mehr beißen wollte.
Wenn mir jemand ein paar Bilder (kommen per EMail) reinstellt, lasse ich sie schnelle entwickeln und scanne sie
ein.


----------



## hecht24 (3. Oktober 2002)

super dolfin
 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2002)

Kalle Dolfin #6 ,so ein Boddentörn wäre doch auch mal als AB-Treff ne Massnahme !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Oktober 2002)

Kann man sicher mal andenken!
Würde dann aber noch eher an den Dezember bis Februar denken
Da ist der Fisch in der Peene und im Achterwasser. Es ist alles etwas enger und der Aufwand für Guiding z.B. nicht zu
hoch.
Die bringen da max. Bootplätze für 3 Mann auf dem Bodden. Im
Winter (s.o.) ist das leichter.


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2002)

Dezember-Februar ist eine sehr interessante Zeit für solch eine Aktion  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Uli_Raser (4. Oktober 2002)

Hi!
Würde ich auch mitmachen. Als Ersatz für die ausgefallene Kuttertour.
Uli


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Oktober 2002)

Ihr merkt, ich springe nicht so richtig an! Ich kann das nicht für das nächste Frühjahr vorbereiten. Bei mir ist fest
gebucht Kanada und Bornholm. Wenn ich jetzt noch&acute;n Ding anfange, kann ich Asyl beantragen - glaub ich!
Also: Wenn das jemand anfangen will, ich stehe mit Rat und Tat zur Seite...Kann aber selbst nicht!!!


----------



## Laksos (4. Oktober 2002)

Kann zwar auch nicht mit, aber wollte Dir, Dolfin, noch zu deinem schönen und erfolgreichen Angelkurztrip gratulieren!  :m


----------



## Guen (4. Oktober 2002)

@Dolfin

Hast Du schon eine Idee wo es hingeht ,........ins Asyl meine ich natürlich :q :q ?

Tja ,leider besitze ich nicht über genügend Boddenerfahrung und werde von daher so etwas nicht organisieren ,Helfen würde ich aber wo ich kann  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Klausi (6. Oktober 2002)

Bin jetzt erst wieder in Board, hat doch gut geklappt,auch wenn jetzt noch nicht die richtige Zeit ist. Mit Christian macht das angeln auch richtig Spaß. Na dann werden wir uns da oben bestimmt mal sehen. Da ich ziemlich oft dort oben bin.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab nun ein paar Bilder - Ergebnisbilder. Irgendjemand hatte sich doch angeboten, mir die Dinger reinzustellen. Würde sie per EMai senden!


----------

